# Pleco and Reds Cohabing



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

The manager at the LFS i got to has had 4 Large Reds Ranging about 8 + Inches and has had them with several different types of plecos
for Quite some time now... im gonna say atleast 2 months. Big ones mind you around the same size. I always try and warn him that it will never end good for those Plecos , But it seems to me like these Fish are making me look like an idiot.

I have my theories , its an open sided tank , with no where to hide in a tank 2 Inches off the Floor with Bright multi colored substrate with a Bright UV light on the tank , With No lid. not to mention the constant flow of traffic.

How long will those Plecos last in those conditions ? Temp is at 78 too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

It might last 2 months, 6mths maybe even a year or so but eventually someone is gonna get munched.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ksls said:


> It might last 2 months, 6mths maybe even a year or so but eventually someone is gonna get munched.












Those plecos are "Cohabitating" with the piranhas about as much as the elk steak in my freezer has been "Cohabitating" with me since 2007.

Sooner or later, it's gonna get eaten!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

My sanchezi (4" at the time) took out my 8-10" plecos eye after nipping at it sometimes since i got it. Either way these are territorial fish. Most likly it will get killed swooner or later. I lost some 7" reds after having them with other reds for a couple years.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I had Plecs and Raphael Talking Catfish in with my Ps for like 3 years plus!!!! No casualties!!!!! They have hardly any flesh to speak of and a hard skeleton, also many have defence mechanisms!!!! My raphael would whip its tail round and believe me the small spikes on it kill!!! They aint soft to touch plecs and the like!!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

xtreme_pingu said:


> I had Plecs and Raphael Talking Catfish in with my Ps for like 3 years plus!!!! No casualties!!!!! They have hardly any flesh to speak of and a hard skeleton, also many have defence mechanisms!!!! My raphael would whip its tail round and believe me the small spikes on it kill!!! They aint soft to touch plecs and the like!!!!!


That's quite a long time!

I've never had any elk steak in my freezer that long, but I guess I could...


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> I had Plecs and Raphael Talking Catfish in with my Ps for like 3 years plus!!!! No casualties!!!!! They have hardly any flesh to speak of and a hard skeleton, also many have defence mechanisms!!!! My raphael would whip its tail round and believe me the small spikes on it kill!!! They aint soft to touch plecs and the like!!!!!


That's quite a long time!

I've never had any elk steak in my freezer that long, but I guess I could...








[/quote]

LOL Maybe u should try it!!!!!!







What does Elk steak taste like anyway?? Dont get it in my neck of the woods!!!!!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

not so much cohabitating as co-existing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Elk tastes like beef kinda, only smoother and MUCH more tender.

I actually prefer venison (deer) due to the "Gamey" taste.
Lots of people don't like a "gamey taste," but hey, to me, that's what wild meat is all about!
(That and the no hormones, antibiotics, etc...)


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Elk steak , Just glad its not Elk D*ck. as I have heard you can eat that as well. Have any in the freezer ?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been doing it for about 1 month but I dont even think the Reds know that they are in there. they are tiny and my 4 reds are about 5 inches. in a 100 gal 72 incher


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Jon87 said:


> Elk steak , Just glad its not Elk D*ck. as I have heard you can eat that as well. Have any in the freezer ?


I would imagine one could consume the penis of any animal...

Why they WOULD however, is beyond me.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i have no elk here so we have to make due with white tail back straps. yum.


----------

